# leopald vx3



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

I seen this being used in a movie it had bullet drop compensator on it for a 243

do they make these for a .223?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have one that I use on my 30-06 and it works fine...the thing is...you need to know your distance and then pick your line...that takes time so if you are on the fly think and judge fast. 243 are one flat shooting gun that is why I am leaning towards one. Good luck but practice will make you a good shot that leaves those watching give you a nod.


----------

